# Can't reach avsforum



## Robert Simandl (Jan 31, 2004)

Anyone have any idea why none of my PC's at home can access avsforum.com?

All I get is "waiting for avsforum.com" forever.

I know the site itself isn't down, because my e-mail is still getting updates on my subscribed threads there.

This is an issue that just started today.

Ideas appreciated, thanks...


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Your wife tweaked your HOSTS file
You've been banned
Your ISP blocked them for cheating on them


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Robert Simandl said:


> Anyone have any idea why none of my PC's at home can access avsforum.com?
> 
> All I get is "waiting for avsforum.com" forever.
> 
> ...


I just tried logging on and had no problem.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I had that problem with Firefox about 30 minutes ago. Seemed to totally lock up the browser. Couldnt exit. Finally it popped up the program not responding dialog, and when I clicked shut down, it STILL hung there for another 60 seconds. Finally quit. Tried again right after that, using the same program and it worked. Guess they just had a glitch.


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm having this issue with both Firefox and Internet Explorer, BTW.

Thanks


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Does it work if you use the address 72.9.159.100 instead of www.avsforum.com?


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 31, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> Does it work if you use the address 72.9.159.100 instead of www.avsforum.com?


Hmmm, doesn't look like it... just getting "waiting for 72.9.159.100" forever now.


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 31, 2004)

BTW, I've tried this using my ISP's default DNS servers and OpenDNS, same result.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

open up a command prompt and type TRACERT 72.9.159.100
It will show you where your ISP is dropping the path, or it will show a valid path, in which case you will know its something with your browser setup.


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 31, 2004)

TRACERT seemed to work.

But can something go wrong with the browser setup in all three of my PC's at once? Because I'm having this issue with all three PC's starting today.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Probably not. Its probably something with their website. Try using this:
http://72.9.159.100/avs-db/

Edit: SOrry, its http://72.9.159.100/avs-vb/


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 31, 2004)

Don't have a clue what happened, but suddenly avsforum works again, by doing nothing but clicking on my bookmark for it.

Thanks to everyone who replied!


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I haven't been able to get on for the last half hour, using Microsoft Explorer and AOL, and I got nowhere trying the links in post #11, either.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm using Google Chrome and can't get on either.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Add Firefox to the list. Gee, must be the website


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Back up. I see there were no posts from 7:40 PM to 9:15 PM Eastern time tonight.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Good thing this site was unaffected, unlike last time.


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

I read on another forum that avs was going to be moving to new software soon. Maybe they were getting ready for that move.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

I am having the same problem with www.dbstalk.com. It just comes up and will saying waiting for dbstalk.com then goes to cannot display this page. Is there some problem with this website also. It has been happening for 2 days now. I can get to the website by going to my history and using the link.


----------

